# Oscar vs Rhom



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

It felt like my rhom needed to play with someone, so i bought him a 6" oscar, the rhom is 9". After taking a bite on the chin ( that's what happens when you challenge the rhom face to face) he has been hiding behind some floating plants, but it's only a matter of time............


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

evil


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

That's just wrong. Oscar's make such good pets. I support using feeders, but to buy an oscar for the sole purpose of giving your p something to "play" with and to sit and watch him suffer is wrong.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

the oscar will die sooner or later


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ah man dont waste an oscar like that..... You should get some cheaper and less cool fish for the feast!


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

You are so right Xenon. They are wonderful pets, and anyone that has ever owned an oscar knows they all have distinct personality. 
And to watch it suffer is even worse, that would be like leaving the rat in there after one bite. To me that's wrong, and not for the purpose of feeding but for some sick enjoyment.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I agree Xenon , Something less cool than an oscar. I started with oscars and love the way they are. I don't feed my own piranha living mamals but I can accept that much more readily than the oscar.It's not even like the poor thing is being dispatched right away like might happen in a tank of RB .The Rhom might not "finnish him off" at all.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sad


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

i am currently owning an oscar and am appauled at the thought of u even using an oscar for some kind of sick kick







i cant get my fiance talked into the rb's yet 3 yr old son she's scared but anyway man that's just wrong


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I agree.. Putting an Oscar in with your Rhom was just plain cruel!!







Putting him in with a shoal of Pygos the same size... then that I would care less for.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I was thinking of buying a realllllly huge oscar and put him the the same tank w/ my gold...the gold is around 7-8"...and the oscar is almost twice as big...but didn't have the gut

Do you all think that the OSCAR will last?...i think hez at least 10"


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would not reccomend any fish as a spilos tankmate


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> I was thinking of buying a realllllly huge oscar and put him the the same tank w/ my gold...the gold is around 7-8"...and the oscar is almost twice as big...but didn't have the gut
> 
> Do you all think that the OSCAR will last?...i think hez at least 10"


 Nope, I have not heard of any spilo with a tank mate besides a pleco.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

poor oscar.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Pardon my bluntness but, you are an idiot.


----------



## 357 (Feb 25, 2003)

Waste of a good fish :sad:


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Serrapygo said:


> Pardon my bluntness but, you are an idiot.


Dude...no need to be rude...it was just a question...how m i gonna waste such a fish?...friendly criticisms are welcome...just don't be such a bitch...pardon my bluntness


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

x-J-x,
I dont think Serrapygo's response was directed toward you.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > Pardon my bluntness but, you are an idiot.
> ...


 Friendly critisism is waisted on people of this type.

Duuuuude!


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

First of all, I like oscars, I've kept them before, but this one was in bad shape to begin with. Listen, this happens in the wild all the time, predators devour the prey, and yes, I get off on witnessing the aggresion of piranhas, whether it be a rhom or a schoal of reds, and whether it be on a piece of meat or a mammal, it does'nt matter, don't get me wrong, I'm not saying I would put in a kitten or something. This is how piranhas are, are you people forgetting that you are keeping one of the most vicious fish on the planet, stop trying to act like they are overgrown guppies with teeth. I'm not trying to burn anyone who keeps piranha for the shear beauty of the fish, for I do too, but I also love that mean streak that comes with them. Btw there is no need for name calling, so to the person who called me an idiot, you could stick that comment up your ass.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Why do people care if he feeds his fish an Oscar? Most of you chastising him have no standing to do so. Just to remind you, look at the video section and see what kind of a board you are on. Don't be a bitch, grow a sac, and keep quiet.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Well said cfr3


----------



## zsizsi (Jan 18, 2003)

ehy rhom dont worry i feed my reds little frogs from time to time.oh and a smallmouth bass


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Waste of fish and money...still, it´s your choice!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

his fish do whatever he wants with it. if i could i would feed my Ps a cow.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

cfr3 said:


> Why do people care if he feeds his fish an Oscar? Most of you chastising him have no standing to do so. Just to remind you, look at the video section and see what kind of a board you are on. Don't be a bitch, grow a sac, and keep quiet.


 It's more about whether or not the prey can be killed and eaten in a timely humane fashion. I have one Oscar and the thought of feeding it to one of my Rhoms is quite out of the question and far be it for me to call anyone an idiot , they are quite aware of their status in that department.
That's just my opinion , I don't hug trees , I'm not a vegetarian and I don't need to feed my piranha large fish that will suffer a long and drawn out death to make me feel more manly or tough.
What's your reason for doing so?


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

winkyee said:


> cfr3 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people care if he feeds his fish an Oscar? Most of you chastising him have no standing to do so. Just to remind you, look at the video section and see what kind of a board you are on. Don't be a bitch, grow a sac, and keep quiet.
> ...


 The truth is that I don't feed Oscar fish to my piranha and don't think that I ever will. However, I don't cry like a little girl when I hear about someone else that does do this. Its just god damn fish. I just want to let the man do what he wants without a bunch of whimpering from everyone else telling him it is cruel. If you are worried about animal cruelty I got a some websites that might be much better suited for you; www.spca.org & www.I_AM_A_WHINY_FAG.com


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It is still a waste of a perfectly good fish that is way more expensive than feeders. Get a LARGE goldfish and use it as a feeder as it will be less expensive.

Oh yeah, cfr3, I got a DNS error when trying to visit www.I_AM_A_WHINY_FAG.com

Cool it guys or my friend here in my avatar will "pull the f'n trigger till it goes click".


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Oscars are everywhere. I haven't fed my rhom an oscar, but if I do, I wouldn't think a thing of it. It's your fish, and your choice what to feed it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hydroshutter said:


> Oscars are everywhere. I haven't fed my rhom an oscar, but if I do, I wouldn't think a thing of it. It's your fish, and your choice what to feed it.


The only _real_ concern I have is that it is a waste of money. But then again, rats are too.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Well since you are all bout the "mean streak" that the piranhas have. To satisfy your urges and since you don't mind wasting money why don't you buy some reds and throw them in there. I'm sure rhoms eat them in the wild from time to time. Or maybe if you can find a large payara you can feed your rhom to him....and yes your are a moron.

and as a side note "nobody f's with the jesus"


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm not even going to waste my time with a schmuck like you.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Oscars are cool fish. I always felt they have a neat little personality. I think it would be a waste also. Save Willey, I mean Oscar.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Holy ish... looks like I missed a heated one. You Bad, You Bad.







Well lets see... who cares. Money, whose money. Oscar, Whose Oscar. Bah.









Sorry bout bringin up a dead one, I just had to.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

dudes, we are talking about fish here, no need for name calling.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

RHOM said:


> I get off on witnessing the aggresion of piranhas, whether it be a rhom or a schoal of reds, and whether it be on a piece of meat or a mammal, it does'nt matter


 I think your the first to ever admit this. I apologize for my salty comment even though you told me to stick something up my rectum.







But, I have a tender spot for oscars. They're like dogs with fins. Very intelligent fish. (for a fish)


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Well then, if you apologize, than I apologize.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey RHOM I think you have every right to feed your fish whatever you want man, that's why it's your fish. The only reason people are freaking out about it being an oscar is because they happen to like oscars... but some people like goldfish and might be horrified by a normal feeding... or what about people who keep mice as pets? haha







But anyway, it's rhom's money that is being wasted here, so let him do what he want... and theres nothing wrong with enjoying the agressiveness of the fish.

"8 year olds dude."


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i agree with cfr3's comment (page 1) its up to him what he does ,i wouldn't do it but oscar's are fish like feeders its not like he wants it to live with the rhom which im my opinion is worse a possible quick death with a rhom or living stressed to hell with a bunch of pygos id go for a quick one.
i have kept oscars with reds so before anyone jumps in and i dont recommend it on any post and you can check using search but if he wants to use it as a feeder then its up to him his money his fish.
and yes i do like oscars i have kept them seperate to p's for a while added them with reds due to tank problem (it cracked) and gave them away asap 
i think the oscar will probably lose its jaw trying to mouth lock the rhom in a fight trying to defend itself and then will be killed hopefully quickly.
its not too different when mad got flamed for adding a rat to his tank he took it on the chin and i hope RHOM can too no bickering just getting along and chill
dixon


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Actually, if you think about it, every living thing is considered prey.. even humans. Its all the cycle of life, whether you agree on it or not. Your emotions will get the best of you when seeing another fish, that you'd consider as a pet, being fed to Ps.. but at the same time dismiss the fact of having the same emotions for feeder fishes.

Change for 98 cent from a dollar..


----------

